# Simulating a cripple



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

After a 2 1/2 month training layoff, I was looking for a training exercise for Angel while my mobility is still impared. I realized that while she has had a lot of flyers in her young life, she's never had to contend with a live crippled bird yet. Crippled birds can be formidible to a young dog. It is not quite so easy to pick up when it's running around, burrowing into cover or nipping you in the nose. 

We applied a wing shackle to donald duck to prevent flying, but he was free to run, hide, or bite as he saw fit. 

Angel was surprised on the first mark. Donald wasn't where she thought he'd be. It took her a little while but she eventually dug him out of the cover he had burrowed into. She did much better on the second mark having learned that Donald was going to be moving.





 


(For the record, Donald was unharmed and has returned to his normal position in the bird pen, on top of the pile of cracked corn.)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful  Thanks so much for sharing and glad you are regaining your mobility.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for sharing that! I also hope you are getting better quickly!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that SC. It's great to see her work, and I'm really glad you are getting back in action.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What a good girl! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Cripples? Oh my, we have such a long way to go. Thanks for the Video. It is nice to SEE the work.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool! At first I thought you were looking for ideas and I was going to suggest the neighbor's cat, works in a pinch.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you will find the neighbor's $2000 rare red amazon parrot will be much more realistic....



K9-Design said:


> Cool! At first I thought you were looking for ideas and I was going to suggest the neighbor's cat, works in a pinch.


----------



## Uplander (Jan 5, 2009)

One of my best training "discoveries" has been the use of Guinea hens for upland work. I simply take a bird out into a field, spin her head around a few times then "flip" the bird into the air & go back & get a dog. When the dog approaches, they fly & cackle providing a real challenge to steadiness training but the best part is that they can only fly 100-150 yds before going down. I shoot a blank pistol at the flush and then send the dog for the retrieve. The bird only has 1 flush/flight in it so this time, the dog must chase the running bird down to make the retrieve.

My dogs absolutely love it & the birds are no worse for wear. (I've had these 5 since Nov.) Of course the fresh eggs are a nice bonus too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

guinea hens eat ticks, too....


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like fun! Live birds can be excellent "therapy" for the dogs as well. I've used them for a dog who had some water issues--both as a simulated cripple in shallow water (so it couldn't dive too deep) and tethered at the end of a blind. Gives them a real boost, and as a bonus prepares them for some things they might encounter when hunting when the bird isn't always cooperatively dead!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

sterregold said:


> Gives them a real boost, and as a bonus prepares them for some things they might encounter when hunting when the bird isn't always cooperatively dead!


You will see dogs at every hunt test or wc/wcx event that have never encountered a live bird when they reach the AOF. It can be quite comical while the dog is dancing around trying to find a place to grab onto, or it can be extremely embarrasing when a dog tucks its' tail and runs back to the line to hide behind its' handler.

Live birds can tell you a lot about a dog, courage, tenacity and temperament. A retriever must possess enough of a nasty streak to go nose to nose with a large crippled bird (think large canada goose) when the bird isn't exactly willing. That is why the breed standard for the golden retriever doesn't say "calm, gentle and laid back".


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I think that was an awesome video, but part of me can't help but feel bd for the duck, even if physically unharmed...must be scared out of his wits. All that being said, I do realize retrieverrs are retrievers after all...I guess it's just the "city" in me.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> You will see dogs at every hunt test or wc/wcx event that have never encountered a live bird when they reach the AOF. It can be quite comical while the dog is dancing around trying to find a place to grab onto, or it can be extremely embarrasing when a dog tucks its' tail and runs back to the line to hide behind its' handler.
> 
> Live birds can tell you a lot about a dog, courage, tenacity and temperament. A retriever must possess enough of a nasty streak to go nose to nose with a large crippled bird (think large canada goose) when the bird isn't exactly willing. That is why the breed standard for the golden retriever doesn't say "calm, gentle and laid back".


Absolutely! In one of her AKC JH tests my girl Breeze got three bad flyers in a row--our stake just didn't get the primo gunners that day. For the first the gunners really only winged the bird so it was running around pretty good and the judges called no-bird (I think she could have handled it as she'd been on live birds!) but they told the gunners to go out and finish the job. Next one was shot well, but took off at an odd angle and ended up directly behind the gun station. Another no bird. On the third one, angle and distance were good, but once again the bird was only crippled though not running about as the first one had been. I did not want another no-bird as her neck was already 3 inches longer than it had been before she came to line so I just quickly said "She'll do it!" and they finally released her. She pounded that mark because she KNEW that bird was alive and she loves that having been introduced to it!!
There were other young dogs there who did not have the experience and they were very worried by flapping birds and were not successful as a result.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Very nice video; your golden looks young too--she is learning a lot with you. Thanks for posting that, and hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

rappwizard said:


> Very nice video; your golden looks young too--she is learning a lot with you. Thanks for posting that, and hope you are feeling better soon.


The girl is still young and a bit behind in her training due to the old mans' issues. Now that I have some new plumbing feeding my ticker I have more energy, but I'm still waiting (impatiently) for the incision to close up fully and heal.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hope you heal quickly! It was great to see some new video of Angel, she looks great, and thanks for the good ideas. We need to work more with cripples.


----------

